# Kendall Jenner on the catwalk of Alexandre Vauthier Fashion Show, Paris, January 24, 2017, (X29) Update



## Andrea1974 (25 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Kendall Jenner on the catwalk of Alexandre Vauthier Fashion Show, Paris, January 24, 2017, (X12)*

17x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## ass20 (25 Jan. 2017)

Thanks so much for Kendall


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2017)

schöne lange Beine


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

Thanks for kendall


----------

